# How I make YouTube videos



## TNL Cubing (Dec 6, 2018)

A video I made highlighting the processes i go through making videos. Any feedback would be great


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 15, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiz48FdV9I_tmZ0TJF33y2A

My channel is on the speedsolving method of Roux
and on new blindfold cube solving techniques yo.

Currently I have 700 subs and in dire need of 300 more.
I have posted nearly 380 videos till now ranging from tutorials, walkthroughs and official and unofficial solves.

The video that has took off for my channel is from the playlist CFOP vs Roux , and it has 37000 views currently!





The content that I make is pretty advanced and more focussed towards blindsolving>





I have been active on Youtube since Feb 2015 and the journey has been quite fun.

I also do unboxings of new new 3x3s by doing the RouxNBlind Test, in which I see the performance of the cube from Roux and blindsolving perspective.





I also have Roux method tutorial in 4 languages.




I plan to make tutorials in more languages yo.

So, these are the general ideas I have while I make videos.

And GJ video TNL cubing, keep going strong and post more content yo.


----------

